
Include Oracle as a Viable Option When Evaluating Public Cloud Providers - mooreds
https://www.gartner.com/doc/reprints?id=1-1ZKVOIQV&ct=200730
======
znpy
Lol i wouldn't touch Oracle cloud even if Oracle itself was paying me to host
stuff onto oracle cloud.

Remember kids: oracle has no customers, only hostages!

------
jjgreen
Not surprising to see this from Gartner, tarts.

